# Putting Labels On Straight



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2010)

Anyone have an easy way to put labels on straight? I'm not too bad but I can get bummed out when I'm making a nice label for someone and it's slightly crooked. You know it's never the ones you keep and drink, just the ones you give away.

I've tried to line up by eye and get it straight against the side. Darn bifocals


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 26, 2010)

You asked.

Keep both eyes closed and watch out for the dog!

I know there is something sarcastic to say but you started this!

Frankly, putting it on crooked shows home brewing, cant buy the care that goes into that any way else.

You know what goes into it, if the label matters that much, then stand on your head, close both eyes and hope its the bottle it ends up on.

Sarcasmn is sure to follow.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> You asked.
> 
> Keep both eyes closed and watch out for the dog!
> 
> ...



"I kept wondering why the floor appeared to be getting closer..., than it hit me."

http://arcticsid.blogspot.com This is my kind of humor Sid!

Sarcasmn! You should hear me when my wife watches the news. I can really dish it out. We both agree, we will never allow any news reporter to interview us. Ha Ha Ha

Maybe I'm too picky?


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 26, 2010)

I try to make sure I don't drink before labeling. Either way I always end up with a couple of crooked ones.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 26, 2010)

Allright you asked for it!!LOL

Why put he labels on anyway?

Let me se if I can do this.." zuh label thing didn't go on just write me, but not now, just is wasn't on it, sheet, well let me go to the utter bottle seet, now the dog has one, hell, some tines ir not for zee bottle."

That was my best drunk british accent.!!LMFAO.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 26, 2010)

I use a labeling rack and I can't even get them all on at the same height let alone straight. If you got a good label, people wont even notice or care or they are within reason.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 26, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Allright you asked for it!!LOL
> 
> Why put he labels on anyway?
> 
> ...



Why put labels on? I did a rough count the other day of my wines while on my couch. If memory still works I have 26 wines plus all the variations of each wine.

I'm the one making the stuff and I can't remember what shelf it's on, which side, and is it on the front or rear of the shelf. I've become a wine making addict. I need help.

And I had to wipe my eyes a moment ago as I'm ROTFLMAO


----------



## Green Mountains (Apr 26, 2010)

Personally I lay my bottles down on a table one at a time, place the label on and then try to replicate that another 26 to 29 times. They don't always end up the same but like Dan said . . . who's to notice.

Gift the GOOD labels, drink the crooked ones.


----------



## arcticsid (Apr 26, 2010)

Than he wonders why the wife is mad! Get them off the couch!!! LOL

"Honey, the mattress seems stiff", "well sweetie ran out of room under the couch cushions". Honey why are there wine bottles in the laundry closet?" Honey how come fluffy doesn't go in the dog house anymore?"

It never ends. Took me 3000 posts to figure this out.ROTFLMFAO


----------



## Wade E (Apr 26, 2010)

Ive seen some racks designed for this purpose but dont see how they would really help. I use the pregummed label paper and they give you some time to adjust them even after they are on the bottle and thats just another reason I like this paper.


----------



## Tom (Apr 26, 2010)

djrockinsteve said:


> Anyone have an easy way to put labels on straight? I'm not too bad but I can get bummed out when I'm making a nice label for someone and it's slightly crooked. You know it's never the ones you keep and drink, just the ones you give away.
> 
> I've tried to line up by eye and get it straight against the side. Darn bifocals



Best way is by NOT taste any wine while bottling. By TASTING you can't tell if they are on straight.


----------



## rocket man (Apr 27, 2010)

Every bottle I've put labels on has two seams on the side. I always line up one edge with the seam.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 27, 2010)

rocket man said:


> Every bottle I've put labels on has two seams on the side. I always line up one edge with the seam.



Yeah right Rocket you're problem still a spring chicken that ate a lot of carrots also. Too many old farts on here like myself that would have to squint pretty hard too find those fine lines LOL.


----------



## Dugger (Apr 27, 2010)

dj - I was at a small winery in NZ and we would put labels on with a wire guide. It was basically a wide board on which you could lay 12 bottles with a wire strung along above the bottles where the bottom edge of the label would go and you simply lined up with the wire. You could probably make a smaller version for a couple of bottles at a time.
I simply line up by eye, manage to get a few straight that can be given away and get an occasional upsidedowner!


----------



## xanxer82 (Apr 27, 2010)

That board contraption wouldn't work for me. All of my bottles are different sizes and shapes. Maybe when I go commercial and use brand new bottles, I'll have to look into one of those things.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

xanxer82 said:


> That board contraption wouldn't work for me. All of my bottles are different sizes and shapes. Maybe when I go commercial and use brand new bottles, I'll have to look into one of those things.



That's the problem with misc. bottles. I was labeling some bottles awhile ago using misc. bottles given to me by friends. Some were slightly narrower at the top than the bottom. The labels were off by a mile. What is the problem!

After that I got bottles from a winery cheap so I have some consistance. Plus odd bottles don't stack well.

Lying in bed last night I may have an idea that would help. I'll ponder it and post later. Sorry I'm too picky!


----------



## Leanne (Apr 27, 2010)

arcticsid said:


> Allright you asked for it!!LOL
> 
> Why put he labels on anyway?
> 
> ...



Honey? Do you even know what a bottle is? LOL.


----------



## Tom (Apr 27, 2010)

WE all know Troy DON'T use labels. Then again does he have any bottles? Where would he keep them?


----------



## Maestro (Apr 27, 2010)

All you need is my amazin' eyeballin' skillz and every label will always be straight.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 27, 2010)

Easy for you to say, you have the right angles on your avatar, I have a crooked dog hind leg.


----------



## Maestro (Apr 27, 2010)

I think we figured it out. The avatar has EVERYTHING to do with label application. Sorry folks, if your avatar lacks perfect angles, you're doomed.


----------



## rocket man (Apr 27, 2010)

Runningwolf said:


> Yeah right Rocket you're problem still a spring chicken that ate a lot of carrots also. Too many old farts on here like myself that would have to squint pretty hard too find those fine lines LOL.



I wish I still were a spring chicken. I forgot to mention I have to put on my reading glasses before I can see the lines


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 28, 2010)

Last night my wife and I stopped in at a Hallmark store and I saw what they call "props". They are the plastic things that hold or prop up picture frames, candy, books etc. It's basically a wide letter "J". I bought one for a buck, added a piece of wood (1" x 2" by length of a bottle) via 2 screws and walah, a label puttie thingie on er.

I place the bottle in, place the label against the edge and press the label on. I can also place the label in first at the corner of the plastic, add the bottle and spin it. The label attaches.

I can align up the bottle at the end of the board so each label is consistantly placed.


----------



## Newbie (Apr 29, 2010)

I taped a piece of green painters tape across the bottles, then lined up the edge of the label with the tape. The tape is easier to re-position then a wet label. 
I got straight labels, but I admit it's more work.


----------



## Lurker (Apr 29, 2010)

Putting labels on straight is only a problem if you want it to be. Just slap them on crooked and tell everyone that you planned it that way. Of course that suggestion is only for you who have a problem getting them straight. Mine are always perfect.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Apr 30, 2010)

Maybe I should make "Crooked Label Wine" and I'd have no problem. Lurker, if I ever get a bottle of wine from you it better be crooked! 

It's okay everyone, when I patent my new putting labels on straight device, photos further up this post, and become rich I'll....................................................................still talk to you. I'll just have my secretary type for me.


----------



## Runningwolf (Apr 30, 2010)

Slap the label on and be close and no one will notice or care. What they will notice is a piece of masking tape on the bottle with the name of the wine on it! Some people have toooooo much time on their hands. Right DJ? LOL


----------



## Noontime (May 1, 2010)

You did a great job with that "jig". I was going to suggest something similar that I did; I attached a T-square (you could use a carpenters square as well) to a piece of wood. Press the bottle up to the bottom and side to make it square, use the ruler to make the height consistent, and start the edge of the label on the ruler for perfect labels every time.

You also mentioned the other suggestion I had (which I just wanted to repeat for others who may prefer it), just design a crooked label. It wouldn't work with a serious or classic design, but it certainly would for something more whimsical.


----------



## robie (May 1, 2010)

djrockinsteve,

Very good; nice tip.


----------



## ffemt128 (May 1, 2010)

Today when I was at the winery, the owner was giving me a tour and he showed me the label applier they fabricated. It was relatively simple design. I'll have to see what I can do about getting a picture of it. No promises. It was basically 2 1 1/4 dowles with bicylce inner tube on them that the bottle rolled on and above it was a piece of flexible material with a ruler on it that applied presure to the label whiel the ruler was used to set the height of the label. Ingenious design.


----------



## parick (May 4, 2010)

*labels*

If you get the bottle in the right light you'll see there is a vertical seam. put the edge of your label along that seam. Sometimes that helps keep it straight.


----------



## rappdaddy (May 4, 2010)

I use a mitre box. Using my knuckles as an index, I slide the bottle down below the box to my second knuckle. (different for different types of bottles)
Then I put on the label, so that the bottom of the label is even with the bottom of the box. I hardly ever have a crooked one this way.


----------



## thunderhill (May 5, 2010)

*Labels*

I have developed a rather simplified way to put on labels. I use a piece of an old 2x4 and place it low or high, depending on the bottle, in front of the bottle and then try to get it square. I'm not always sucessful, but at least the labels' height is somewhat uniform.

Bottom line, the bottles look okay, but its still too soon to tell about the wine. My first batch is just a little over a year old and I'm still waiting.

Memorial Day is just around the corner, so SEMPER FI to all former MARINES, and a salute to all the other services.

Thunderhill


----------



## Doc (May 13, 2010)

I lay the bottles on their side in light good enough to see the bottle's seam. I then put the label's edge along the seam


----------



## Zoogie (May 13, 2010)

Rocket Man tried your seam thing  worked great and was LOT faster thanks for the idea >>>> Blueberry done Zoogie


----------



## Noontime (Mar 7, 2014)

I used to have a jig but it was accidentally destroyed. I've been using the seam method until I get around to making a new one, and it works very well. The height of the label on each bottle may be a little different and sometimes the bottles have nearly invisible seams, but still the easiest way to get it looking good in my opinion.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 7, 2014)

I sample the wine till the labels look straight


----------



## knockabout (Mar 9, 2014)

Round labels?


----------



## tonyt (Mar 9, 2014)

kevinlfifer said:


> I sample the wine till the labels look straight



I drink the wine till they shake, rattle and roll.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## tonyt (Mar 9, 2014)

Actually I use the grid of the kitchen counter ceramic tile as a guide. Works well and convenient. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Wine Making mobile app


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 9, 2014)

I use the seam method. I also spray sanitizer or windex on the bottle, which allows me to position the label on the bottle, then wipe the label with a washcloth which presses the liquid out from under the label. 

If you use the paper and milk labeling method this works about the same way.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 12, 2014)

Surprised this did not make it into the thread already. Sure looks purdy

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-labeling-jig-13316/


----------



## Noontime (Mar 14, 2014)

Putterrr said:


> Surprised this did not make it into the thread already. Sure looks purdy
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-labeling-jig-13316/



That is some really nice wood work and fantastic design. Most home made equipment is pretty utilitarian, but wow... that's some nice work.


----------



## DirtyDawg10 (Mar 14, 2014)

I use the eyeball method. I find that once the bottle is empty you don't care what the label looks like. 


Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making


----------



## Boatboy24 (Mar 14, 2014)

DirtyDawg10 said:


> I use the eyeball method. I find that once the bottle is empty you don't care what the label looks like.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Wine Making



Same here, but I set a chunk 2x4 on its side, perpendicular to the bottle to gauge the height of the label. That 1 3/4 inches off the bottom seems to work pretty well. If I get the bottle to lean against it straight, it also helps me eyeball the "lean" of the label by trying to keep the bottom of the label parallel to the 2x4.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 14, 2014)

My wife and I just eyeball the labels and laugh and giggle, when we get them on crooked or with bubbles in them. To me, it is part of the charm of homemade wine. That is, when we bother to put labels on them. Some just get a yard sale sticky, with xyz, written on them. Oh well, we are lazy, I guess.


----------



## peaches9324 (Mar 14, 2014)

cmason1957 said:


> My wife and I just eyeball the labels and laugh and giggle, when we get them on crooked or with bubbles in them. To me, it is part of the charm of homemade wine. That is, when we bother to put labels on them. Some just get a yard sale sticky, with xyz, written on them. Oh well, we are lazy, I guess.


 lmao when I put a label on crooked I get a remark "you were testing this as you were putting on labels?"


----------



## rocket man (Mar 14, 2014)

Putterrr said:


> Surprised this did not make it into the thread already. Sure looks purdy
> 
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f3/my-labeling-jig-13316/





Noontime said:


> That is some really nice wood work and fantastic design. Most home made equipment is pretty utilitarian, but wow... that's some nice work.



Thanks Putterrr and Noontime, I didn't think I would still be getting compliments almost 3 years after I posted that thread.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 14, 2014)

Rocket man where have you been? What are you doing now a days?


----------



## rocket man (Mar 14, 2014)

Runningwolf said:


> Rocket man where have you been? What are you doing now a days?



Besides putting an addition on my house everybody and there brother has been wanting cabinets made. Not complaining though, I'll take the work when I can get it. I've been working 7 days a week anywhere from 10 to 14 hours a day. I lurk around here every once in a while to see what everyone has been up to but I guess I haven't posted too much. I even have 2 kits sitting in my wine room that I haven't started yet.


----------



## Runningwolf (Mar 14, 2014)

Nice, keep popping in. It's always nice to hear what the 'ol timers are doing we haven't heard from in a while.


----------



## NoSnob (Mar 15, 2014)

Listen up to NoSnob's ever fail method of label application. 

Set bottle on table, slump down in chair to get label roughly at eye level, hold label just in front of bottle until it accidentally touches
Peel off & try again moving label higher then lower - move top of label to left then to right. 
Affix, peel off and try again. 
Affix, peel off and try again. Move label up & down left & right etc. 
Affix again. Give up and go to the next one.






Place all crooked label bottles together. 

I label all bottles I make, not just the ones I give away. Since I usually get several crooked labels in each batch, I just use them for my taster bottles and don't bother to place seals on them. Then I can easily spot them in my wine cabinet and use them first.

NS


----------



## shadowr434 (Mar 16, 2014)

If it really matters to you to put them on straight, just follow the seam in the bottle.


----------

